# Screws pulled out of wall panel



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Became aware of a new rattle the other day and finally tracked it down to the lounge window blind surround being loose.

Went to tighten it and the screw just spun in the hole. Check the others and they all had very little grip.

I was going to use my usual method of gluing a couple of matchsticks in the hole but discovered that there is no wood block behind the 3mm exterior ply covering.

So how to fix!!

I've used Rivnuts in thin steel before: -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Steel-Knu...hash=item48493f1387:m:mD5pcn2fari7hSpuX8PpE5Q

I've used the large anchor bolts of these Jack Nuts before in plasterboard: -

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Jack-Nuts-Screw-Anchor-Jacknuts/dp/B009L3JQV6

I've also used these threaded inserts in MDF: -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M4-M5-M6-...hash=item54283d0473:m:ml8Df6uFWUN5QOr4SJ0KHjA

Has anyone used any of the above effectively on thin plywood wallboard?

Or any other good fix suggestions?

Richard


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I had the same problem and rather than put 'wall fixings' into the void, I used Sugru to fix the legs to the wall. Been there for a few years now and no further problems.

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

How about panel nuts (Halfords). They are nylon inserts for fixing screws in vehicle panels and are used to mount rear lights etc.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Another vote for Sugru. Used on the advice of Chris from Premier Motorhomes to refit a rear light cluster on my Hymer, also used to make a profile grips on a shaft going through my drivers 's door to operate a deadlock internally. Been in position now for 3 years or so and still as strong as ever.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Tell me more about this Sugru product? Any pics on how you've used it?

How are you suggesting to use it on my window blind surrounds? Push some into the existing screw holes?

Spacerunner, do you have a link to the Halfords inserts?

Richard


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Says what it does on the tin,:grin2:
https://sugru.com

cabby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

RichardD said:


> Tell me more about this Sugru product? Any pics on how you've used it?
> 
> How are you suggesting to use it on my window blind surrounds? Push some into the existing screw holes?
> 
> ...


Here is the link on Halfords website.

http://www.halfords.com/workshop-to...icals-fixings/halfords-trim-panel-nuts-hfx365


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

RichardD said:


> Tell me more about this Sugru product? Any pics on how you've used it?
> 
> How are you suggesting to use it on my window blind surrounds? Push some into the existing screw holes?
> 
> ...


I did precisely this when the captive nuts which were supposed to retain the screws holding the rear light unit on we're turning in their 'holder'. Sugru, when set, secured them totally and the light is still held totally securely after about 3 years.

Impressive stuff!

Mike


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Guys for all the info.

I've got a couple of M4 rivnuts so going to try this first on a couple of the holes to see how it works. Tried on a piece of scrap 4mm ply and it started to deform the ply a bit but probably doesn't need as much compressing especially if I add some epoxy glue around the hole before fitting.

Like the sound of Sugru, but it says it only last for a year. Is that after it is opened?

Spacerunner, just dropped into our local Halfords before you'd sent me the link and they told me they had no such product!!!!

I'll let you know how I get on.

Richard


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes it only has a shelf life of a year, but once used that repair will still be there when you are old and grey.:wink2: So stop fudging and get some.

cabby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

*Sugru®* is the best thing since sliced bread and electric blankets.

Once opened keep the remainder in the fridge for even longer shelf life.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had a similar issue on the CI, it'd had a damp patch under one window, the leak had been cured, but the wood had gone, as they just use small pieces only where the screws go, I used a syringe to inject cheapo silicone in to fill the void, when it started oozing out I pushed a plastic rawl plug into it and left it for a few days to cure, I did this on 5 screw holes, it was a good simple if a little messy fix, masking tape would have been useful, but I didn't want to damage the vinyl coating, so I used White Spirit to clean up afterwards.


----------

